# Me duele tanto que te fueras (Oración principal en presente + oración subordinada en imperfecto de subjuntivo)



## olagaja

Hola amigos.

En "La tortura" de Shakira y Alejandro Sanz 
dice: Me duele tanto que *te fueras* sin decir a dónde.
¿No debería decir: Me duele tanto que *te hayas ido* sin decir a dónde ?

¿Cuál es correcto?

Muchas gracias de antemano. Saludos.


----------



## Evitxu

*¡*Hola Olagaja!
Creo que ambas son correctas. La diferencia es un matiz temporal, al utilizar el imperfecto de subjuntivo (fueras) lo distancia en el tiempo, mientras que el uso del pretérito perfecto de subjuntivo (hayas ido) implica que es más reciente.
Espero que te ayude.
*¡*Un saludo!


----------



## olagaja

Hola Evitxu,

Muchisimas gracias por tu respuesta. Ya me queda más claro.
Que tengas muy lindo día.
Saluditos.


----------



## ryba

Hola, Olagaja:


Es algo raro.

En un libro de gramática hecho en España encontré un ejemplo (un diálogo-cómic).


El marido dice: Estoy seguro de que les dije bien el día y la hora.

La mujer: Pues yo no estoy tan segura de que les dijeras bien ni el día ni la hora.

 
No llego a entender por qué si lo que dice el marido, "Estoy seguro de que les dije bien el día y la hora.", debería transformarse en boca de la mujer en "No estoy segura de que les hayas dicho bien el día y la hora", ella le responde con "dijeras".

¿Será un rasgo dialectal, es aceptado por la Real?


La verdad es que nunca he oído nada semejante en español de América y recién con tu post me entra la duda y me doy cuenta de que ya no estoy seguro si Shakira se refiere a que Alejandro se iba sin decir adónde* o bien se fue sin decir adónde. Siempre había pensado que el muchacho tenía la costumbre de irse sin decir adónde, que no fue una sola acción de irse sino algo notorio.


Pretérito imperfecto de indicativo: decía
Pretérito imperfecto de subjuntivo: dijeras / dijeses

Prerérito perfecto de indicativo: dije (simple) / he dicho (compuesto)
Prerérito perfecto de subjuntivo: hayas dicho.


* "No hay razones para censurar la escritura de este adverbio en dos palabras, documentada desde siempre en todo tipo de textos; así pues, son igualmente aceptables las grafías _adónde_ y _a dónde_"

_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_ 

*

EDIT:* Acabo de encontrarme con:

Qué bien que volvieras, viejo...no te conozco, sería interesante conocerte!!,

posteado por un colombiano (de Bucaramanga) en respuesta a la reaparición de un usuario al foro.

Interesante.


Un abrazo.​


----------



## olagaja

Muchas gracias por tu repuesta, Ryba.

Dijiste: 

ya no estoy seguro si Shakira se refiere a que Alejandro se iba sin decir adónde* o bien se fue sin decir adónde. Siempre había pensado que el muchacho tenía la costumbre de irse sin decir adónde, que no fue una sola acción de irse sino algo notorio.

Quisiera saber también cuál de las dos posibilidades es correcta. 

Me parecía que Alejando ya se había ido sin decir adónde, así que
pensaba que Shakira debería decir "Me duele tanto que te hayas ido sin decir adonde" en vez de "Me duele tanto que te fueras sin decir adónde"

Me gustaría saber qué opinan ustedes. *¿*Tiene esto que ver con el dialecto?


----------



## Azrael_1

Creo que, tratándose de una canción, no necesariamente le prestaron mucha atención a la gramática.
Yo diría:
"Me *dolió* tanto que te fueras sin decir a donde"
o "Me *duele* tanto que te hayas ido sin decir a donde"
Hay otra opción que se me ocurre, pero no estoy seguro de si es gramaticalmente correcta:
"Me duele/dolió tanto *el* que te fueras/te hayas ido ...".
Saludos.


----------



## Azrael_1

ryba said:


> Hola, Olagaja:
> 
> (...)
> 
> El marido dice: Estoy seguro de que les dije bien el día y la hora.
> 
> La mujer: Pues yo no estoy tan segura de que les dijeras bien ni el día ni la hora.
> 
> (...)




En el primer caso la oración* afirmativa* precede a una aseveración.
En el segundo caso la oración *negativa* precede a una suposición.


----------



## Plectrum

Azrael_1 said:


> Creo que, tratándose de una canción, no necesariamente le prestaron mucha atención a la gramática.
> Yo diría:
> "Me *dolió* tanto que te fueras sin decir a donde"
> o "Me *duele* tanto que te hayas ido sin decir a donde"
> Hay otra opción que se me ocurre, pero no estoy seguro de si es gramaticalmente correcta:
> "Me duele/dolió tanto *el* que te fueras/te hayas ido ...".
> Saludos.



La gramática en la canción es correcta. Como ya se dijo antes, las dos opciones son correctas:
"Me *duele* tanto que te fueras sin decir a dónde".   El dolor persiste, luego es relevante.

"Me *dolió* tanto que te fueras sin decir a dónde".   El dolor fue superado en el pasado.


----------



## ryba

Azrael_1 said:


> Creo que, tratándose de una canción, no necesariamente le prestaron mucha atención a la gramática.
> Yo diría:
> (1) "Me *dolió* tanto que te fueras sin decir a dónde"
> o (2) "Me *duele* tanto que te hayas ido sin decir a dónde"



Pero *en la primera frase (1)*, que habla del pasado (le dolió que...), _fueras_ es equivalente de _hubieras ido_, ¿no?

Me explico.

Me dolió tanto que te fueras sin decir a dónde. = Me dolió tanto que te hubieras ido sin decir a dónde.

porque, por lo visto, al igual que en indicativo, en subjuntivo pretérito perfecto simple puede sustituir el plusquamperfecto, el último siendo la opción más purista.

La causa del dolor de Shakira puede expresarse en indicativo:

Shakira sufrió porque Alejandro se fue. = Shakira sufrió porque Alejandro se había ido.

Hasta este punto, todos los tiempos son pretéritos perfectos.


La pregunta que tenemos Olagaja y yo es por qué algunos utilizan* el imperfecto donde pareciera que debería aparecer algún tiempo perfectivo.

* Otra cosa que queremos saber si nuestra pregunta no es desde el principio  equivocada y si no es que simplemente Shakira canta _fueras_ porque en indicativo sería _ibas_, como lo había planteado en mi post              #*4*:

Me duele tanto que te fueras sin decir a dónde. (pretérito imperfecto de subjuntivo)

En indicativo:

Shakira sufre porque Alejandro se iba sin decir a dónde. (pretérito imperfecto de indicativo)

Aquí todos los tiempos son pretéritos imperfectos.


Por si aún no ha quedado claro qué es lo que quiero decir, la pregunta principal es si la frase cantada por Shakira:

Me duele tanto que te fueras sin decir a dónde. (pretérito imperfecto de subjuntivo)

puede llegar a ser equivalente de *tu segunda frase* *(2)*:

Me duele tanto que te hayas ido sin decir a dónde. (pretérito perfecto de subjuntivo)

porque el ejemplo del libro de gramática escrito en España y la cita del muchacho colombiano (los dos puestos en mi post              #*4*) me hacen pensar que algunos hacen semejante "mezcolanza" de imperfectos y perfectos.


Gracias.


----------



## Plectrum

No son equivalentes. Hay una diferencia de distancia temporal respecto al hablante. 
"Que te fueras" es una acción ocurrida en un pasado que el hablante percibe como lejano. 

"Que te hayas ido" es una acción reciente. De hecho, esta opción no se le podría decir al "fugado" a la cara, ya que implica que aún no ha regresado. El enunciado sólo tiene sentido en el contexto de un monólogo dramático, como una canción, o en una carta.


----------



## ryba

Gracias, Plectrum.

Esto lo entiendo:


Plectrum said:


> "Que te hayas ido" (...) De hecho, esta opción no se le podría decir al "fugado" a la cara, ya que implica que aún no ha regresado. El enunciado sólo tiene sentido en el contexto de un monólogo dramático, como una canción, o en una carta.



Esto, no sé:





Plectrum said:


> No son equivalentes. Hay una diferencia de distancia temporal respecto al hablante.
> "Que te fueras" es una acción ocurrida en un pasado que el hablante percibe como lejano.
> 
> "Que te hayas ido" es una acción reciente.



O sea, según dices, ¿se dice "me duele que te fueras" tanto porque el muchacho en cuestión se fue como porque se iba?


¿O es que la "diferencia de distancia temporal respecto al hablante" _te hayas ido_ vs. _te *fueras*_ (<<<----¡*EDIT*!) que mencionas es lo mismo que pasa en tu dialecto en indicativo _te has ido_ vs. _te fuiste_? ¿Es así?

Si es así, tienes que tener en cuenta que no todos los hispanohablantes perciben la oposición _te has ido_ vs. _te fuiste _de la misma manera y que no todos la hacen (en Santiago del Estero se usa sólo la forma compuesta, en Buenos Aires, <casi> únicamente la simple).

Si no es así, sáquenme del error, por favor.


----------



## Plectrum

O sea, según dices, ¿se dice "me duele que te fueras" tanto porque el muchacho en cuestión se fue como porque se iba?

Esta distinción no se da en subjuntivo.

¿O es que la "diferencia de distancia temporal respecto al hablante" _te hayas ido_ vs. _te fuiste_ que mencionas es lo mismo que pasa en tu dialecto en indicativo _te has ido_ vs. _te fuiste_? ¿Es así?

Es exactamente lo mismo. El modo verbal no afecta al posicionamiento temporal de los tiempos.
Es inevitable que se produzca una confusión en las regiones donde no se utiliza el paradigma de conjugación completo. En esos casos, los hablantes pueden percibir ambigüedades o dudas como la tuya. La lengua española, sin embargo, ofrece opciones suficientes para solventar esos problemas.


----------



## ryba

Muchas gracias, Plectrum.



Plectrum said:


> ¿O es que la "diferencia de distancia temporal respecto al hablante" _te hayas ido_ vs. _te fueras_ que mencionas es lo mismo que pasa en tu dialecto en indicativo _te has ido_ vs. _te fuiste_? ¿Es así?
> 
> 
> 
> Es exactamente lo mismo. El modo verbal no afecta al posicionamiento temporal de los tiempos.
> Es inevitable que se produzca una confusión en las regiones donde no se utiliza el paradigma de conjugación completo. En esos casos, los hablantes pueden percibir ambigüedades o dudas como la tuya. La lengua española, sin embargo, ofrece opciones suficientes para solventar esos problemas.
Click to expand...


Creo que entiendo... Esto es, si (en tu dialecto) he venido, me vas a decir "¡qué bueno que hayas venido!" pero si vine me vas a decir "¡qué bueno que vinieras!", ¿correcto?

Disculpa el torrente de preguntas.

Ahora, ¿alguien que no sea de España ni de Colombia me podría decir si en su dialecto "me duele *que te fueras*" también es ambigua y no se sabe si el amante *se fue* o* se iba*???


----------



## Plectrum

En realidad no es una frase ambigua. Tienes que tener en cuenta que el subjuntivo no tiene pretérito perfecto simple porque no es necesario. El oyente entiende perfectamente que el dolor es producido porque el amante *se fue*.


----------



## ryba

Plectrum said:


> En realidad no es una frase ambigua. Tienes que tener en cuenta que el subjuntivo no tiene pretérito perfecto simple porque no es necesario.


*EDIT:* ¡Carajo, me enredé! Claro, tienes razón. ¿Cómo que no tiene? _Fuera_ o _fuese_ son pretéritos perfectos simples. _Fuera_ o _fuese_ son pretéritos *im*perfectos simples.


Me desilusiona* mucho que el sistema verbal español no sea tan lógico cómo pensaba y cómo lo expuse en los posts #*4* y #*9*.

Pensaba que _hayas ido_ (pretérito perfecto) era para _te fuiste_ / _te has_ _ido_  (pretéritos perfectos) mientras _fueras_ (pretérito imperfecto), para _te ibas_ (pretérito imperfecto).

*EDIT*: Lo que confirma que, tal como dices, "el subjuntivo no tiene pretérito perfecto simple", confundí la terminología, antes lo decía bien.



Plectrum said:


> El oyente entiende perfectamente que el dolor es producido porque el amante *se fue*.



No. Yo hasta ahora no sé si Alejandro *se fue* una sola vez o bien *se iba* repetidamente y sin escrúpulos.

* Tremenda desilusión.

*EDIT*: Sigo desilusionado.


----------



## Plectrum

_Fuera_ o _fuese _es el *pretérito imperfecto*. El sistema verbal es más lógico de lo que percibes, porque la distinción que buscas no es necesaria. Es bastante evidente que el dolor es causado por la marcha definitiva del amante, un hecho que solo puede suceder una vez. Si se fue o no en otras ocasiones anteriores es totalmente irrelevante, y no precisa de un tiempo verbal específico.


----------



## iran

No, fuera o fuese es el pretérito imperfecto del subjuntivo, haya sido/visto/comido etc, es lo que sería el pretérito perfecto simple del subjuntivo
Hola

Yo entiendo que la frase es correcta y estoy de acuerdo con Plectrum en el sentido de que hay un matiz temporal entre ambas:
Me duele tanto que *te fueras* sin decir a dónde.
Es decir: Le sigue doliendo ahora que él se fuera en aquel momento (lejano), pero el dolor persiste.
Me duele tanto que *te hayas ido* sin decir a dónde 
Es decir: Le duele ahora que el se haya ido hace no tanto tiempo, (esta mañana, ayer, el mes pasado)...

En cuanto a la duda de Ryba:
Pretérito imperfecto de indicativo: decía
Pretérito imperfecto de subjuntivo: dijeras / dijeses

Prerérito perfecto de indicativo: dije (simple) / he dicho (compuesto)
Prerérito perfecto de subjuntivo: hayas dicho.

Esto no es siempre fácil de explicar, teniendo en cuenta que incluso para los castellano-parlantes, como tú bien sabes, el valor del pasado simple no es el mismo. En Hispanoámerica y en ciertas regiones de España es muy común oír la utilización del pasado simple para cosas que acaban de suceder: *Se me cayó *hablando de una acción que acaba de ocurrir (tu coges un bolígrafo se te cae, y en mi caso, yo digo, *"se me ha caído" *pero nunca utilizo el pasado simple). Por lo que si, en lo que tu comentas, el valor del pasado simple es cercano al momento actual, quizá si utilizaría el pretérito perfecto simple del subjuntivo, "*les dije bien (...) no creo que les hayas dicho, *si no es así, es decir, la acción se remonta en el tiempo, también me decantaría por el imperfecto *"les dije bien(...) no creo que les dijeras"*

De todos modos lo que no es correcto es: 
Shakira sufre porque Alejandro se iba sin decir a dónde. (pretérito imperfecto de indicativo) 
Ella sufría porque él se iba (ella sufría en el pasado en el momento en el que él se iba) o ella sufría porque el se fue (elle sufría en el pasado por una acción ya acabada el hecho de que él se fuera)

Saludos


----------



## Plectrum

iran said:


> No, fuera o fuese es el pretérito imperfecto del subjuntivo, haya sido/visto/comido etc, es lo que sería el pretérito perfecto simple del subjuntivo
> Hola


 
El pretérito perfecto del subjuntivo es siempre compuesto. No existe el pretérito perfecto simple.


----------



## iran

Razón tienes Plectrum, me he colado ahí


----------



## ryba

iran said:


> Ryba:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretérito imperfecto de indicativo: decía
> Pretérito imperfecto de subjuntivo: dijeras / dijeses
> 
> Prerérito perfecto de indicativo: dije (simple) / he dicho (compuesto)
> Prerérito perfecto de subjuntivo: hayas dicho.
> 
> 
> 
> Esto no es siempre fácil de explicar, teniendo en cuenta que incluso para los castellano-parlantes, como tú bien sabes, el valor del pasado simple no es el mismo. En Hispanoámerica y en ciertas regiones de España es muy común oír la utilización del pasado simple para cosas que acaban de suceder: *Se me cayó *hablando de una acción que acaba de ocurrir (tu coges un bolígrafo se te cae, y en mi caso, yo digo, *"se me ha caído" *pero nunca utilizo el pasado simple). Por lo que si, en lo que tu comentas, el valor del pasado simple es cercano al momento actual, quizá si utilizaría el pretérito perfecto simple del subjuntivo, "*les dije bien (...) no creo que les hayas dicho, *si no es así, es decir, la acción se remonta en el tiempo, también me decantaría por el imperfecto *"les dije bien(...) no creo que les dijeras"*
Click to expand...

La mujer y el hombre están dibujados sentados en su casa así que es lo que dices. No se me había ocurrido el matiz que los foreros de España mencionáis.

Me pregunto si la observación que había hecho es correcta: que los bonoarenses utilizan "mi modelo", es decir, sólamente _hayas dicho_ y no dijeras para _dijiste_, *así nomás *y sin matices.

¿Algún porteño me echa la mano?



iran said:


> De todos modos lo que no es correcto es:
> Shakira sufre porque Alejandro se iba sin decir a dónde. (pretérito imperfecto de indicativo)
> Ella sufría porque él se iba (ella sufría en el pasado en el momento en el que él se iba) o ella sufría porque el se fue (elle sufría en el pasado por una acción ya acabada el hecho de que él se fuera)
> 
> Saludos



¿"Ella sufre porque él se iba." no es correcta?

¿Entonces cómo espresar el hábito, la continuidad?

Siempre pensé (sí, soy de los que poco utilizan el pretérito perfecto compuesto) que Alejandro se fue más de una vez porque canta "Pues otra vez, pues otra vez" y "Yo sólo soy un hombre arrepentido, soy como el ave que vuelve a su nido." que me produjo la impresión de que es una acción que se repite.

No se me había ocurrido lo de la "acción que se remonta en el tiempo" porque en el videoclip los dos se miran por la ventana las habitaciones y parece que Alejandro se fue por la noche y ahora es la mañana.


----------



## iran

Sigo pensando que en la frase "ella sufre porque él se iba" hay un desajuste de tiempos. Ella puede sufrir ahora (en este momento del tiempo) por las siguientes razones:
Porque él se ha ido esta mañana, porque se acaba de ir hace un momento, porque se irá mañana, porque se va ahora, porque se fue ayer, porque se habrá ido cuando vuelva. Pero no porque se iba, no lo veo, a mi me da que aquí hay una incoherencia de tiempos.
La continuidad que tu comentas aquí sería: ella sufría cada vez que él se iba, pero decir que ella sufre cada vez que él se iba, no le veo sentido en castellano, que alguien me corrija si me equivoco.

En todo caso en la canción, es cierto que Alejandro le dice: Yo sólo soy un hombre arrepentido, soy como el ave que vuelve a su nido, pero eso no quiere decir, en ningún caso, que se repita, solamente que se fue y que ahora quiere regresar. Aparte el hecho de que se estén mirando por la ventana no quiere decir que el tío no se fuera hace un montón de tiempo y ahora esté rondando de nuevo.

Saludos


----------



## ryba

iran said:


> Sigo pensando que en la frase "ella sufre porque él se iba" hay un desajuste de tiempos. Ella puede sufrir ahora (en este momento del tiempo) por las siguientes razones:
> Porque él se ha ido esta mañana, porque se acaba de ir hace un momento, porque se irá mañana, porque se va ahora, porque se fue ayer, porque se habrá ido cuando vuelva. Pero no porque se iba, no lo veo, a mi me da que aquí hay una incoherencia de tiempos.


 Muchísimas gracias, Iran. Hasta a mí, todo "mi sistema" aparte, me tembló la mano a la hora de escribir eso. Pero no porque supiera que era incorrecto ni mucho menos porque entendiera por qué es incorrecto sino porque no me sonaba, no estaba seguro si había oído algo así.

Es más, sigo sin entender por qué no es correcto pero asumo que no lo es y no me cuesta asumirlo, ¿me entiendes? Jajaj.



iran said:


> En todo caso en la canción, es cierto que Alejandro le dice: Yo sólo soy un hombre arrepentido, soy como el ave que vuelve a su nido, pero eso no quiere decir, en ningún caso, que se repita, solamente que se fue y que ahora quiere regresar. Aparte el hecho de que se estén mirando por la ventana no quiere decir que el tío no se fuera hace un montón de tiempo y ahora esté rondando de nuevo.


Jajaja, es cierto, pero así me pareció, es algo subconsciente.

Ahora que lo pienso bien, mi suposición que irse sin decir adónde era una costumbre del tipo tiene que ver más con la incredulidad y falta de fe en su pareja por parte de Shakira cantando "a otro perro con ese hueso" y, como mencioné, con Alejandro Sanz cantando "Pues otra vez, pues otra vez".


----------



## iran

Bueno, pues intentemos analizar porqué la frase no es correcta

Iba es pretérito imperfecto, los pretéritos imperfectos se utilizan para (sin ahondar demasiado):

Una acción que sucede en el pasado, pero no da indicación de si terminó o no (porque la acción sigue o porque el final no era relevante). Él se iba, ella sufría. Sin saber si él ha cogido definitivamente la puerta y se ha largado y ella ha roto a llorar como una Magdalena, porque aquí el final no es relevante.

Acciones anteriores que continúan hasta el momento de hablar. 'Te esperábamos.' Es decir a quien se espera ya ha llegado, porque en el caso de que tengas que llamarle por teléfono porque no ha llegado le dirás: "oye que te estamos esperando" la acción en este caso continuaría y en el caso de que se haya producido la llegada, has dejado de esperar. Sufría cuando él se iba, cuando volvía dejaba de sufrir.

Movimientos cíclicos 'Saltaba y corría, saltaba y corría.' Es decir que si Alejandrito no hacía más que marcharse y volver, marcharse y volver, ella sufría y dejaba de sufrir (todo en imperfecto) o en todo caso sufría y sufría (no sé hasta qué punto el hecho de que volviera podía compensarla) y si la acción trancurre hasta este momento: él se iba, ella sufría. Él se va, ella sufre. 

No sé si está más claro, pero vamos buscaré una respuesta 

Un saludo


----------



## Plectrum

ryba said:


> Muchas gracias, Plectrum.
> 
> 
> 
> Creo que entiendo... Esto es, si (en tu dialecto) he venido, me vas a decir "¡qué bueno que hayas venido!" pero si vení me vas a decir "¡qué bueno que vinieras!", ¿correcto?
> 
> Disculpa el torrente de preguntas.
> 
> Ahora, ¿alguien que no sea de España ni de Colombia me podría decir si en su dialecto "me duele *que te fueras*" también es ambigua y no se sabe si el amante *se fue* o* se iba*???


 
Exacto. En el primer caso, el hablante se refiere a una acción pasada, pero reciente y relevante: *¡Qué bueno/bien que hayas venido (hoy)!* En otras palabras, el hablante engloba su enunciado y la acción del oyente en la misma unidad temporal.
En el segundo caso, *¡Qué bueno/bien que vinieras (el año pasado)!, *el hablante se refiere a una acción pasada que no es relevante en el momento presente, y que sucedió en una unidad temporal distinta a la del enunciado.


----------



## Plectrum

Por cierto, que "vení" me suena muy argentino. La conjugación estándar del pretérito perfecto simple de indicativo es "vine".



iran said:


> Bueno, pues intentemos analizar porqué la frase no es correcta
> 
> Iba es pretérito imperfecto, los pretéritos imperfectos se utilizan para (sin ahondar demasiado):
> 
> Una acción que sucede en el pasado, pero no da indicación de si terminó o no (porque la acción sigue o porque el final no era relevante). Él se iba, ella sufría. Sin saber si él ha cogido definitivamente la puerta y se ha largado y ella ha roto a llorar como una Magdalena, porque aquí el final no es relevante.
> 
> Acciones anteriores que continúan hasta el momento de hablar. 'Te esperábamos.' Es decir a quien se espera ya ha llegado, porque en el caso de que tengas que llamarle por teléfono porque no ha llegado le dirás: "oye que te estamos esperando" la acción en este caso continuaría y en el caso de que se haya producido la llegada, has dejado de esperar. Sufría cuando él se iba, cuando volvía dejaba de sufrir.
> 
> Movimientos cíclicos 'Saltaba y corría, saltaba y corría.' Es decir que si Alejandrito no hacía más que marcharse y volver, marcharse y volver, ella sufría y dejaba de sufrir (todo en imperfecto) o en todo caso sufría y sufría (no sé hasta qué punto el hecho de que volviera podía compensarla) y si la acción trancurre hasta este momento: él se iba, ella sufría. Él se va, ella sufre.
> 
> No sé si está más claro, pero vamos buscaré una respuesta
> 
> Un saludo


 
Creo que estás sobreanalizando la canción. No veo ningún problema con la forma en que está escrita.



ryba said:


> La mujer y el hombre están dibujados sentados en su casa así que es lo que dices. No se me había ocurrido el matiz que los foreros de España mencionáis.
> 
> Me pregunto si la observación que había hecho es correcta: que los bonoarenses utilizan "mi modelo", es decir, sólamente _hayas dicho_ y no dijeras para _dijiste_, *así nomás *y sin matices.
> 
> ¿Algún porteño me echa la mano?
> 
> 
> 
> ¿"Ella sufre porque él se iba." no es correcta?
> 
> ¿Entonces cómo espresar el hábito, la continuidad?
> 
> Siempre pensé (sí, soy de los que poco utilizan el pretérito perfecto compuesto) que Alejandro se fue más de una vez porque canta "Pues otra vez, pues otra vez" y "Yo sólo soy un hombre arrepentido, soy como el ave que vuelve a su nido." que me produjo la impresión de que es una acción que se repite.
> 
> No se me había ocurrido lo de la "acción que se remonta en el tiempo" porque en el videoclip los dos se miran por la ventana las habitaciones y parece que Alejandro se fue por la noche y ahora es la mañana.


 
Creo que debo añadir que el vídeo de la canción no tiene nada que ver con la letra. En el vídeo lo único que sucede es que el personaje interpretado por Alejandro tiene fantasías sexuales con la vecina, interpretada por Shakira, mientras su novia o pareja está en la cama sin saber lo que se le pasa a él por la cabeza. En ningún caso el vídeo refleja las oraciones que queréis analizar.


----------



## Sietesoles

Cuando se empléa en español una forma de presente (tal como duele) conjuntamente con una forma en pasado (ya sea subjuntivo o indicativo) se trata de una relación temporal de posterioridad. es decir a ella le duele (en este momento) que el se fuera/hubiera ido (en ese momento pasado en el que el se fue).


El punto no es tanto de diferencia temporal como dicen muchos sino aspectual es decir "iba" se diferencia de "fue" no tanto por su posición cronológica sino por su caracter imperfectivo que se refiere a que la acción (en el momento al que se refiere) estaba en proceso, mientras "fue" tiene un aspecto perfectivo, que se refiere a que la acción había culminado.

Había pensado una explicación consideráblemente más completa y mucho mejor pero me enredé con tantos posts y ya ni me acuerdo de lo que iba a intentar explicar jejeje (además estoy medio dormido y tengo parcial de español mañana temprano).
Otro día trato de nuevo

Buenas Noches a Todos
Sietesoles  
_______
_______


----------



## ryba

Muchas gracias, en cuanto vuelva de la facultad analizo las respuestas con detenimiento.



Plectrum said:


> Por cierto, que "vení" me suena muy argentino. La conjugación estándar del pretérito perfecto simple de indicativo es "vine".


Jajajajjajajajajajjajajajajajjjajajajajaaaa.

Noooo, ¡me paséeee! Es lo que pasa por escribir a las apuradas.

_Vení _no, _vine_.

Ya lo corrijo.

_Vení_ sí se dice en la Argentina pero es imperativo. El pretérito perfecto simple es _vine_, como en todo el mundo.

Jajajaja, disculpen.


----------



## iran

PLECTRUM:
Creo que estás sobreanalizando la canción. No veo ningún problema con la forma en que está escrita.

Disculpa, no creo que esté sobreanalizando nada, para mí la canción y lo que quiere expresar está más claro que el caldo de un asilo. Lo que intentaba explicar a Ryba era por qué había dicho yo que su frase no era correcta: *Ella sufre porque él se iba. *Corrígeme si me equivoco en todo caso, pero en esta frase hay cierta incoherencia con los tiempos verbales

Sin más, un saludín.


----------



## Plectrum

Tienes razón. Yo me refería a la canción. La frase que citas es, como bien dices, incoherente.


----------



## jazyk

Ryba, creo que Don Andrés Bello (punto 654) responde a tu pregunta:


> _Hablase_ o                             _hablara_, co-pretérito.                            «Pareciome que                             _hablaban_ en el cuarto vecino». -                            «No percibí que nadie                             _hablase_ o                             _hablara_ en el cuarto vecino».


----------



## ryba

Ahora bien, ¿existen zonas en las que funcione este sistema?:





ryba said:


> Pretérito imperfecto de indicativo: decía
> Pretérito imperfecto de subjuntivo: dijeras / dijeses
> 
> Prerérito perfecto de indicativo: dije (simple) / he dicho (compuesto)
> Prerérito perfecto de subjuntivo: hayas dicho y nada más, sólo la forma compuesta.


 
Mi experiencia personal (?) me dice que no me equivoqué en lo referente al uso argentino.

Me explico poniendo un ejemplo. Tengo una amiga de la Provincia de la Rioja. Si le digo que la pasé bien ella me responde "¡qué bueno que la hayas pasado bien!". Y no es que ella diga "La has pasado bien", no. Dice "La pasaste bien".

Así lo entiendo.

¿Me equivoco?


En otras palabras, ¿hay hablantes a los que "Me duele tanto que _te fueras_ sin decir adónde" suene mal y lo único que pondrían sea "que te hayas ido"?


----------



## Plectrum

El uso del pretérito perfecto simple en oposición al pretérito perfecto compuesto depende de la perspectiva del hablante. Si el hablante considera que la acción pasada sucede en la misma unidad temporal que el presente, entonces utilizará el pretérito perfecto compuesto:
-Antonio ha salido (hoy).  El hablante se sitúa a sí mismo en la misma unidad temporal, por lo tanto la oración tiene relevancia actual.
-Antonio salió (ayer).   El hablante se sitúa a sí mismo en una unidad temporal distinta (el día posterior a la acción. Por lo tanto, la oración no tiene relevancia actual.)

Es frecuente en el norte de España que muchos hablantes utilicen la segunda forma, el pretérito perfecto simple, en una unidad temporal más corta que el día.
Por ejemplo, un hablante del norte dice:
-Antonio salió (hace media hora).  Para el hablante del norte, la acción pasada sucede en una unidad temporal mínima que no se extiende hasta el momento actual, por lo tanto no usa el pretérito perfecto compuesto. Para el resto de los hablantes, esto suena muy raro, porque se entiende que Antonio ha salido dentro de los confines de la misma unidad temporal (hoy, esta mañana, etc.)

Recordemos que las unidades temporales son subconscientes, flexibles, y totalmante variables de un hablante a otro. El caso de tu amiga de La Rioja es un ejemplo claro. Sin embargo, quiero hacer notar que la expresión correcta es "pasar*lo* bien" (pronombre neutro).

No sé si expliqué esto anteriormente, pero el caso de la canción depende únicamente de la referencia temporal del cantante con respecto a la acción de abandono:
-Si el abandono se ha producido en la misma unidad temporal en la que se sitúa el cantante (pasado reciente con relevancia actual, que puede ser este mes, este año, esta semana, etc.) la oración será: "Me duele tanto que te hayas ido..."
-Si el abandono se produjo en una unidad temporal ya terminada, y el cantante se sitúa a sí mismo en una unidad temporal distinta (hace un año, el mes pasado, etc.), la acción no tiene relevancia actual, y la frase será: "Me duele tanto que te fueras..."

Solo el cantante puede decidir cuál es la frase adecuada, según su experiencia.


----------



## ryba

Gracias, Plectrum, eso ya lo había entendido, de todas formas gracias por la ampliación.



Plectrum said:


> Sin embargo, quiero hacer notar que la expresión correcta es "pasar*lo* bien" (pronombre neutro).


Es cuestión de dialecto. En España y en Chile se dice _pasarlo_, en Argentina _pasarla_ y _pasarlo_.


Lo que quiero saber es si existen dialectos en los que "_que te hayas ido_" sea la única forma tanto para "te has ido" como para "te fuiste"

o

si existen dialectos en los que "_que te hayas ido_" sea la única forma válida para "te fuiste".

En otras palabras:

pretérito perfecto en indicativo da pretérito perfecto en subjuntivo

y no

pretérito perfecto en indicativo da pretérito perfecto en subjuntivo o pretérito imperfecto de subjuntivo, según la percepción que tiene el hablante (cosa muy bien explicada por Plectrum).

Esto es:

si existen hablantes que no hacen distinción alguna entre los pretéritos perfectos de indicativo traduciéndolos al subjuntivo admitiendo solo la forma compuesta (en subjuntivo).


----------



## Plectrum

Ahora entiendo tu pregunta.
Te puedo asegurar que, sin duda alguna, no existe ninguna zona dialectal, al menos en España, donde el pretérito imperfecto de subjuntivo no se utilice. Tienes que tener en cuenta que los hablantes, cuando utilizan el lenguaje verbal, no establecen las correlaciones mentales fijas que mencionas en tu mensaje. Para un hablante no existe la idea de que un tiempo siempre "da" otro tiempo, como tú describes. Con frecuencia se usan tiempos correctos e incorrectos en el habla cotidiana.
También es perfectamente posible que un hablante ofrezca una respuesta que haga referencia a otro enunciado tuyo refiriéndose a la misma acción, pero con otra perspectiva temporal. También es posible que el mismo hablante cambie de tiempo verbal para referirse a la misma acción, ya que la perspectiva temporal en el lenguaje hablado es muy flexible, y puede cambiar rápidamente. Por ejemplo, es frecuente que un hablante use alternativamente el pretérito perfecto simple y el presente simple durante la descripción de un episodio ya ocurrido.
En el lenguaje hablado, las reglas gramaticales tienen una importancia mucho menor que la comunicación del mensaje. Por eso encontrarás muchos casos en los que los tiempos verbales no están perfectamente coordinados o alineados. No debes preocuparte por intentar establecer nuevas "reglas" para acomodar estos ejemplos, porque no existen.
El caso de "pasarlo bien" es otro ejemplo. "La" no puede ser nunca pronombre neutro en Español, pero hay hablantes que lo utilizan como alternativa a "lo". El hecho de que se use en Argentina no lo convierte en una variable aceptable, aunque su uso esté extendido en esa zona. Ten en cuenta que Argentina es uno de los países donde la gramática española ha sufrido sus mayores aberraciones, jeje.


----------



## liturito

es por que usa el modo subjuntivo y como este ha caido en desuso se usan tiempos mas simples talvez ese sea el motivo por el cual tu duda


----------



## Plectrum

Ambos tiempos (que te hayas ido/que te fueras) son del modo subjuntivo. 
Eso de que haya caído en desuso es una desfachatez. El subjuntivo es absolutamente necesario para la comunicación en español. De hecho, liturito, tú sigues empleándolo, ¿no?


----------



## liturito

Plectrum said:


> Ambos tiempos (que te hayas ido/que te fueras) son del modo subjuntivo.
> Eso de que haya caído en desuso es una desfachatez. El subjuntivo es absolutamente necesario para la comunicación en español. De hecho, liturito, tú sigues empleándolo, ¿no?




Ah caido en desuso pero cabe recalcar que solo unas verbos hay unos verbos en subjuntivo que se siguen usando y mucho. Si trato de usarlo seguido con verbos en los que no usa. Ejemplos de las verbos usados en subjuntivo 
en verbo ser

ayuden con mas ejemplos


----------



## Plectrum

Eso que dices no tiene sentido. No hay ningún verbo en español en el que no se use el subjuntivo, así que no entiendo de dónde sacas esa información.
El uso del subjuntivo en español ES UNA NECESIDAD, NO UN ARCAÍSMO ESTILÍSTICO.


----------



## liturito

La saco de mi libro de literatura es necesario que te la bibliografia
si se que es una necesidad pero la verdad es que si algunos tiempos del modo subjuntivo han caido en desuso


----------



## Plectrum

Entonces tienes que expresarte mejor. No es el subjuntivo lo que está en desuso, sino ciertos tiempos verbales, según tú. La expresión "desuso" puede conducir a equívoco. El hecho de que ciertos tiempos se usen de forma menos frecuente no se debe a que los hablantes los eviten, sino a su uso altamente especializado, cosa que es bastante normal en una lengua con un paradigma verbal tan complejo como el español. Por ejemplo, el futuro del subjuntivo se emplea prácticamente en exclusividad en textos legales. El hecho de que los hablantes no lo utilicen cotidianamente no significa que esté en desuso. 
Si quieres continuar esta conversación, sugiero que abras un hilo distinto, ya que la pregunta original no tiene nada que ver con este tema.


----------



## liturito

Plectrum said:


> Entonces tienes que expresarte mejor. No es el subjuntivo lo que está en desuso, sino ciertos tiempos verbales, según tú. La expresión "desuso" puede conducir a equívoco. El hecho de que ciertos tiempos se usen de forma menos frecuente no se debe a que los hablantes los eviten, sino a su uso altamente especializado, cosa que es bastante normal en una lengua con un paradigma verbal tan complejo como el español. Por ejemplo, el futuro del subjuntivo se emplea prácticamente en exclusividad en textos legales. El hecho de que los hablantes no lo utilicen cotidianamente no significa que esté en desuso.
> Si quieres continuar esta conversación, sugiero que abras un hilo distinto, ya que la pregunta original no tiene nada que ver con este tema.


Creo que no sera necesario

saludos


----------



## ryba

Gracias por el comentario, Plectrum.

Como, por lo visto, ninguna de las casi 700 visitas que ha sufrido este tema ha sido desde Argentina, me voy a intentar autorresponder.

Ayer les hice por messenger una "encuesta" a tres informantes de la provincia de Buenos Aires (informante1 de Tandil; informante2 e informante3, de la capital) y a una informante de Santiago del Estero.

Antes que nada aclaro que en indicativo en Buenos Aires se emplea casi únicamente el pretérito perfecto simple (_fuiste_) y en Santiago se emplea únicamente el pretérito compuesto (_has ido_).

En la charla con cada uno de los informantes aparecieron estos elementos:

1) Yo digo la frase "Lo pasé muy bien." Y vos me respondés "Me alegra que la ... bien". ¿Qué es lo que podrías en ...?

2) La mención de este hilo, de la canción, la citación del fragmento "Me duele tanto que te fueras sin decir adónde" con tal de saber qué es lo que opina el hablante acerca de los dos usos posibles (que te fueras / que te hayas ido), si se usan las dos y cuál es la diferencia.

¿Resultados?

ad. 1) Los 4 informantes dirían "Me alegra que lo hayas pasado bien". Es la única que sueltan de forma natural.

La opción "Me alegra que lo pasaras bien" uno de los informantes porteños (informante2) señala que nunca la llegaría a usar.

El informante1 y el informante3 dicen que también les parece correcta, que se usan las dos pero el informante3 dice "pero [en este contexto] _pasaras_ no se usa mucho acá. olvidate." y el otro (informante1) le ve un matiz de registro formal a _pasaras_ y, aunque dice "acá usamos el que venga a la mente", reconoce que la única opción que emplea a diario es la compuesta.

La informante de Santiago del Estero también señala la opción compuesta como la que usaría, reconociendo la forma simple como válida pero propia de otras zonas dialectales.

Ninguno de los entrevistados señala la forma simple espontáneamente, se la tengo que sugerir yo.

ad. 2) Los resultados son los mismos, pero no contamos con datos desde Santigo del Estero.

Los 3 bonarenses entrevistados con sus respuestas me reafirman que la preferencia por el uso que hasta encontrar este hilo había considerado el único correcto la saqué del español de la provincia de Buenos Aires que es la variedad con la que más contacto tengo por internet.


----------



## Doctorr

Un ejemplo algo conocido:
"Me *duele *tanto que *te fueras* sin decir a dónde" ("La tortura", Shakira)
Los libros de gramática suelen decir que si la oración principal está en el presente, entonces no se puede usar el imperfecto de subjuntivo en la oración subordinada, ¿por qué?

Gracias por anticipado)


----------



## Calambur

Hola, *Doctorr*:
Ya no sé qué dicen los libros de gramática... los he olvidado, pero te doy mi opinión: para mí la frase de tu ejemplo no es correcta.
Diría:
_Me duele tanto que te hayas ido sin decir adónde..._

Sé que este hilo va a traer cola, así que te sugiero que esperes otros comentarios.


----------



## Pinairun

Yo también diría:
_Me duele tanto que te hayas ido sin decir adónde..._


----------



## XiaoRoel

A mí me parece correcto el uso del imperfecto de subjuntivo. De hecho es la forma que usaría yo en el caso de tener que expresar lo que expresa esa chica de nombre raro. No veo el motivo gramatical para no usarlo.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

En mi opinión:
Me duele tanto que te hayas ido...
Me dolió tanto que te fueras...


----------



## Dentellière

Coincido plenamente (Y es la regla)

_Me duele que te vayas_
_Me duele que te hayas ido_
_Me dolió que te fueras_
_Me dolía que te fueras todas las mañanas_...


Este ejemplo no es el único del mal uso de los tiempos de verbos( o de la concordancia de tiempos. Lamentablemente)

Buenas noches


----------



## aleCcowaN

Si alguien quiere hablar mecánicamente y decir una frase unidimensional inteligible puede decir cualquiera de las dos (que te fueras / que te hayas ido). Una estará más en boga que la otra según la región -la primera en muchas más regiones-. El subjuntivo aparece por razones que no es dado analizar aquí.

Ahora bien, si alguien quiere escuchar la canción la aceptará como está. Los dos verbos de la frase se entienden como acciones continuadas: un efecto actual enunciado en presente y una causa en pretérito cuya evocación funciona como una espina que se vuelve a clavar en el mismo lugar -no que continúa clavada porque 'ha estado clavada desde algún momento en el pasado'-. Tal clase de referencia a la reiteración se hace con el imperfecto, no con el perfecto.

También ayuda leer la frase e imaginar que plausibles emociones y acontecimientos pueda representar desde la perspectiva de la naturaleza humana.


----------



## Dentellière

aleCcowaN said:


> Si alguien quiere hablar mecánicamente y decir una frase unidimensional inteligible puede decir cualquiera de las dos (que te fueras / que te hayas ido). Una estará más en boga que la otra según la región -la primera en muchas más regiones-. El subjuntivo aparece por razones que no es dado analizar aquí.
> 
> Ahora bien, si alguien quiere escuchar la canción la aceptará como está. Los dos verbos de la frase se entienden como acciones continuadas: un efecto actual enunciado en presente y una causa en pretérito cuya evocación funciona como una espina que se vuelve a clavar en el mismo lugar -no que continúa clavada porque 'ha estado clavada desde algún momento en el pasado'-. Tal clase de referencia a la reiteración se hace con el imperfecto, no con el perfecto.
> 
> También ayuda leer la frase e imaginar que plausibles emociones y acontecimientos pueda representar desde la perspectiva de la naturaleza humana.


 

Esté o no en boga, está mal.  (Y todas son en Subjuntivo)


----------



## aleCcowaN

Dentellière said:


> Esté o no en boga, está mal.  (Y todas son en Subjuntivo)


Porque lo dice tú.


----------



## paradoxa4

Doctorr said:


> Un ejemplo algo conocido:
> "Me *duele *tanto que *te fueras* sin decir a dónde" ("La tortura", Shakira)
> Los libros de gramática suelen decir que si la oración principal está en el presente, entonces no se puede usar el imperfecto de subjuntivo en la oración subordinada, ¿por qué?
> 
> Gracias por anticipado)



Lo que pasa señor, es que Shakira es sólo una cantante que es escuchada por las masas y para el vocablo popular es totalmente entendible esa frase, pero si nos limitamos a la correcta pronunciación de la gramática castellana, la forma correcta es "Me duele tanto que te hallas ido sin decir a donde"


----------



## Fer BA

Doctorr:

Coinicido totalmente con Xiao y Alec, para mí es correctísima y el uso del imperfecto le da una dimensión temporal diferente al que le hubiese dado el perfecto. 

Por otro lado, entiendo que la consecución temporal tradicional, aún con todo su mecanicismo y sus limitaciones, no la proscribe sino que la señala como un caso diferente al del uso con el pret.perf.simple del indicativo.



paradoxa4 said:


> Lo que pasa señor, es que Shakira es sólo una cantante que es escuchada por las masas y para el vocablo popular es totalmente entendible esa frase, pero si nos limitamos a la correcta pronunciación de la gramática castellana, la forma correcta es "Me duele tanto que te hallas ido sin decir a donde"


 
Bueno, por donde empezar...para el habla popular es totalmente entendible -puede ser que para aquellos que pretenden que el _*vocablo*_ culto los describa no lo sea, pero para quienes, como yo, nos hemos tenido que esforzar durante años, habiendo provenido de un hogar culto, para adquirir todas las riquezas del habla popular, sí lo es-.

La _*correcta pronunciación*_ tiene poco que hacer en este asunto. Si es que tu referencia a_ la gramática castellana _es una cuestión metalingüística, poco tiene que ver tampoco. Si es un uso metafórico aludiendo a la pronunciación típica del caribe colombiano de Shakira, pues te he perdido en el camino. 

Una de las formas _*correctas*_ de la concordancia temporal, de larga data, es la del uso del pretérito imperfecto del subjuntivo con el presente del indicativo señalando una relación de pretérito; cuando se usa aquél con el pretérito perfecto simple o pretérito indefinido, la relación que se indica es la de co-pretérito, todo esto como está ejemplificado en la _Gramática de la lengua castellana destinada al uso de los americanos _de tu cóterrano, Andrés Bello (654a).  

Finalmente creo que te _*hallas*_ un tanto confundido respecto al uso del auxiliar _haber_ para la formación de tiempos compuestos en el castellano.


----------



## Alma Shofner

Doctorr said:


> Un ejemplo algo conocido:
> "Me *duele *tanto que *te fueras* sin decir a dónde" ("La tortura", Shakira)
> Los libros de gramática suelen decir que si la oración principal está en el presente, entonces no se puede usar el imperfecto de subjuntivo en la oración subordinada, ¿por qué?
> 
> Gracias por anticipado)



Porque no hay concordancia.

Me dolió tanto que te fueras. 

Hoy no me duele lo que hubieras podido hacer, sino lo que hiciste. (o lo que puedas hacer.)

Me duele tanto que te fuiste. 

Me duele tanto que te vayas/te hayas ido... 


Saludos


----------



## kunvla

Alma Shofner said:


> Hoy no me ¿...? lo que hubieras podido hacer, sino lo que hiciste. (o lo que puedas hacer.) ¿No?


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Calambur said:


> Hola, *Doctorr*:
> Ya no sé qué dicen los libros de gramática... los he olvidado, pero te doy mi opinión: para mí la frase de tu ejemplo no es correcta.
> Diría:
> _Me duele tanto que te hayas ido sin decir ad*ó*nde..._
> 
> Sé que este hilo va a traer cola, así que te sugiero que esperes otros comentarios.



¿Por qué acentuar adonde?
_Me duele tanto que te hayas ido sin decir adonde..._

En cuanto al hilo: anoche cuando leí a Doctorr, no me fijé que era una canción, ni que era de Shakira; pero la primera impresión fue que el abandono se produjo hace bastante tiempo, por lo que en mi opinión es mejor usar, si el abandono es reciente, 'te hayas ido'.

saludos


----------



## Doctorr

Antes que nada, muchas gracias por sus respuestas, ha sido muy interesante leer y analizarlas!
1. ¿Por qué decidieron sustituir "fueras" por "hayas ido"? Puesto que indican periodos temporales diferentes, no creo que sean intercambiables.
2. Y en general, ¿por qué algo de pasado (*imperfecto de...*) no puede suscitar sentimientos (*...subjuntivo*) los cuales sentimos ahora, o sea en presente?



Alma Shofner said:


> 1. Hoy no me lo que hubieras podido hacer, sino lo que hiciste. (o lo que puedas hacer.)
> 
> 2. Me duele tanto que te fuiste.



1. Perdón, pero no entiendo completamante la frase.
2. Principalmente, los verbos de sentimientos deben ir seguidos de subjuntivo, ¿no?


----------



## Calambur

las cosas facilitas said:


> ¿Por qué acentuar adonde?
> _Me duele tanto que te hayas ido sin decir adonde..._


Porque así me lo enseñaron en la época de las cavernas... (es decir, cuando iba a la escuela primaria) y de allí no me muevo, por ahora. Sigo "a la antigua"; para mí es algo como una interrogativa indirecta. Sé que la mitad de este foro no aprueba ese análisis, pero ¡qué se le va a hacer!, estoy en la otra mitad. Nada grave, espero. 
Hay largos hilos sobre asunto, para los que gusten...


----------



## aleCcowaN

Lo que más me gusta son los análisis gramaticales del estilo "decidí componer una canción para cantar que te fuiste y ahora me duele mucho ... y me olvidaba de agregar que no dejaste paradero". Es una especie de idioma soso y falto de empatía muy usado en los vademécum.



Doctorr said:


> Antes que nada, muchas gracias por sus respuestas, ha sido muy interesante leer y analizarlas!
> 1. ¿Por qué decidieron sustituir "fueras" por "hayas ido"? Puesto que indican periodos temporales diferentes, no creo que sean intercambiables.
> 2. Y en general, ¿por qué algo de pasado (*imperfecto de...*) no puede suscitar sentimientos (*...subjuntivo*) los cuales sentimos ahora, o sea en presente?


Te estás enfrentando a dos sistemas diferentes de pretérito perfecto compuesto. Me voy a centrar en las diferencias y no en los parecidos o usos análogos: Hay un sistema que es más propio de España que le da un valor de reciente. Hay un sistema más propio de América que le da el valor de consecuencia perdurable. Son dos cosas muy distintas. Mantente atento a estas diferencias porque te vas a topar con ellas continuamente y lo más tremendo es que no va a faltar quien te diga que las diferencias no existen (algunos piensan que son "errores orgullosos de los otros", pero se cuidan de decirlo porque claro, estamos en el siglo XXI).

Si revisas las respuestas encuentras quien percibe "fueras" como algo ocurriendo en un pasado lejano -carece de valor reciente-. También encuentras muchas respuestas con abandono del tiempo compuesto, con razones más amplias que van desde lo innecesario de resaltar consecuencias perdurables -a fin de cuentas se fue y lo que quedó es el dolor, no la ida- hasta la información que transmite el aspecto imperfectivo en "fueras", pasando por la obvia representación de la ausencia que "fueras" transmite con elocuencia -un subjuntivo "semántico" por decirlo así-.

Tomando eso en cuenta, creo que en la 1) tú ves algo así como el primer modelo de perfecto compuesto y además tomado fuera de contexto. La 2) la veo como un intento de aplicar 1) a quienes no pensamos 1), pero quizás lo puedas explicar mejor.



Calambur said:


> Porque así me lo enseñaron en la época de las cavernas... (es decir, cuando iba a la escuela primaria) y de allí no me muevo, por ahora. Sigo "a la antigua"; para mí es algo como una interrogativa indirecta. Sé que la mitad de este foro no aprueba ese análisis, pero ¡qué se le va a hacer!, estoy en la otra mitad. Nada grave, espero.
> Hay largos hilos sobre asunto, para los que gusten...


Creo que en este caso, saliendo del vademécum, cabe preguntarse si la persona canta para hacer conversación o tiene algún anhelo. Si el dolor punza cada vez que se recuerda el abandono y existe un deseo de saber el paradero, yo diría que es "adónde" _'sindudamente_'


----------



## Doctorr

Aleccowan, gracias por tu respuesta)


----------



## GONTANJIM

Hola desearia que si alguien fuera tan amable me ayudara por favor diciendome donde no lleva tilde no comprendo que no se debe separar el sujeto del predicato con la coma me podrian por favor dar un ejemplo de lo que se debe hacer y de lo que no se debe colocar la tilde les agradezco mucho saludos


----------



## elnickestalibre

No entiendo por qué lo llaman subordinada, yo veo una oración larga sin más. ¿Entendemos por subordinada lo que he marcado en negrita?


Me dolió tanto que te fueras *sin decir a dónde*.

Si fuera así, lo único que veo es que lo que no está en negrita es una oración completa, y lo que está en negrita es otra oración pero sin sentido, o mejor dicho es una frase ya que el verbo "decir" no está conjugado. Como mucho podría entenderse como una oración interrogativa indirecta por el "a dónde". Pero es una oración sin significado, lo que pasa es que unido a la anterior consigue significado. 

Pero me pregunto yo una cosa entonces, ¿esa parte podríamos separarla con una comita?

Me dolió tanto que te fueras, sin decir a dónde.

Saludos y gracias a los que respondan.


----------



## Realice

elnickestalibre said:


> No entiendo por qué lo llaman subordinada, yo veo una oración larga sin más. ¿Entendemos por subordinada lo que he marcado en negrita?
> 
> 
> Me dolió tanto que te fueras *sin decir a dónde*.


No, elnick, entendemos por subordinada lo que yo te marco en negrita:
Me dolió tanto *que te fueras* *sin decir a dónde*.


----------



## elnickestalibre

Buenas,

Ahora lo veo, es cierto, la subordinada muestra el motivo de algo, y normalmente suelen comenzar por una conjunción, preposición o algún tipo de conector que sirva de lazo de unión entre la oración principal y la subordinada (secundaria).

Este tipo de oraciones no tienen significado completo sino que necesitan de una oración primaria que les dé ese significado completo.

En la oración mencionada es cierto que el motivo comienza desde la conjunción "que", ya que hace de lazo de unión entre ambas.

Me dolió tanto *que te fueras* *sin decir a dónde*. -->Aunque en este caso "me dolió tanto" como oración primaria es bastante escasa ya que el "tanto" la deja un poco con el significado en el aire: "me dolió (a mí) tanto", sin el "tanto" la veo con significado completo como oración primaria pero añadiendo el "tanto" la veo un poco mal; aunque es cierto que es la primaria, pero en este caso la secundaria-subordinada le termina de dar el significado.

En este caso yo no usaría la coma: Me dolió tanto*,* *que te fueras* *sin decir a dónde*. No veo la coma correcta. Como mucho la coma podría ir donde dije antes: Me dolió tanto *que te fueras,* *sin decir a dónde*. Le da una intensidad distinta aunque sin ninguna coma se ve mucho mejor.

Bueno supongo que eso de subordinadas es un nombre para llamar a este tipo de construcciones (que para mí son simples construcciones de una sola oración) que sirven para poner un motivo, un matiz, a una oración expuesta. 

Para mí las subordinadas no existen como oración, ya que son trocitos, partes, cachos, uniones, pedazos... de una oración. Es como coger una oración y quitarle un trocito y a ese trocito llamarlo subordinada. 

Yo la oración "Me dolió tanto *que te fueras* *sin decir a dónde*" la veo como un todo, como una única oración. Que queramos coger el trocito marcado en negrita y llamarlo subordinada es otro tema, pero oración es solamente una.

Otra cosa muy distinta es el caso de las oraciones coordinadas, que son varias oraciones completas unidas entre sí por algún conector, pero cada una de ellas tiene significado completo, son diferentes oraciones completas unidas mediante conectores. 

Pero una oración coordinada es por ejemplo el conjunto de dos o tres o cuatro oraciones independientes pero en lugar de ir separas por puntos o comas pues van unidas con conectores (conjunciones, preposiciones...). Aquí es distinto porque nosotros vemos un texto larguito y no es que sea una oración muy larga sino que son a lo mejor cuatro oraciones distintas unidas por conectores y por eso no hay signos de puntuación por medio. Aunque algunas veces también se usa la coma para este tipo de estructuras.

Gracias.


----------



## jazyk

No sé, _fueras_ no me suena mal. Es como el _fundara _de Andrés Bello con verbo en presente en la principal.


----------

